# New Work



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi 
Working on this at present. C&cs welcome.16x20 Acrylic.
Thanks for looking. PS . photo is blurry due to lighting,sorry.
Dee


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

*new work*

Hi , A revised version of the 1st pic. C&cs welcome
Dee


----------



## Tighfield65 (Mar 8, 2012)

I really like the deep colors in the second photograph, was this done on top of the previous photograph or was this another separate painting?


----------



## Rafiwashere (Apr 29, 2012)

Dee, this is beautiful... lol, I have the same issue with photographing my work... Usually when I'm done with a piece I forget to take a good picture. I'll usually have my iPhone handy which doesn't do them any justice


----------

